# Finally took the plunge...



## JoeF (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi all,

I had sought some advice from the forum some months ago now and I got great help and feedback for what machine and grinder to get.

Well I finally made up my mind and bought my first home setup.

I ended up stretching my budget (quite a bit) and went with a Rocket Appartamento and a Mignon grinder







.

Probably way more than I really need but got a bit carried away in the end.

It's en route at the moment so needless to say I'm like a child at Christmas.

I'll post up some pics when it's all setup.

I have a small spot in the kitchen ready - hopefully I got the dimensions correct!

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice choice,

It's all more than we 'need' . If it makes you happy then enjoy.

I for one look forward to hearing about the great unboxing!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice setup


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oooooh! Exciting







Pics as soon as it arrives please!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great pairing that will last for years


----------



## JoeF (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks all!

Just a quick question - anyone with a Eureka Mignon have any tips on initial dialling in/setup.

I've seen info on doing the following:

Remove the hopper

Run the grinder dry and while running adjust until the burrs barely touch (chirping sound heard) - then immediately back off and switch off.

Then use this as the initial baseline for getting the grind correct.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

JoeF said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Just a quick question - anyone with a Eureka Mignon have any tips on initial dialling in/setup.
> 
> ...


What coffee are you gonna use.?


----------



## JoeF (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Mrboots2u,

I'm getting a couple of bags thrown in from the supplier (not sure what yet until it arrives) so I'll use them to dial in.

I'll probably be getting Java Republic espresso beans as there's a local retailer within a few minutes of me that sells them by the 1kg bag.

Also there's Illy espresso beans available in another store.

Although I might buy some online at some stage as I know there's good savings to be had.

Basically I'll be making mostly espressos and cappucinos.

Joe


----------



## dmcoffee (Nov 3, 2017)

Really interested to hear how you get on as I'm looking at this setup myself!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

JoeF said:


> Hi Mrboots2u,
> 
> I'm getting a couple of bags thrown in from the supplier (not sure what yet until it arrives) so I'll use them to dial in.
> 
> ...


There is better coffee out there than illy.


----------

